# We show rabbits life



## bunnychild

HIIIII its pippin, palo, oreo, and zelda. ur servent is Juju (AKA julie). we r show rabbits 

oreo: iwas retired but i want another shot i only went to one show:grumpy: (not with juju then). 

pippin: this is my first year I AM SOOOOOO EXCITED:big wink:. My wife cocoanut and son pique both died:rip:. i miss them. Palo is my best friend. 

Oreo: i miss cocoanut she was one of my best friends.

Palo: aaaaaw thx pippin. I just joined the family i was used for breedin at my old house. I am startin to lik people. My 2 wifes were sold be for me they were bad mothers:cry1:. 

zelda: I am an old rabbit but i am just startin to show but this is the only show i will ever do with juju cuz i am a mix and we can only be show the first 2 years of rabbit showin. but i am excited. I get to liv inside cuz i was alil under weight.

Palo: we should probably say our breed age and gender. i am a mini satin senior buck. i am white with pink eyes. i love my fan

Pippin: good idea. i am a holland lop senior buck. i am gray and i lov bananass

Oreo: i am a mini rex (super) senior doe. i am black and white and i hav a big tummy.

Zelda: i am a mix (super super) senior doe. i am mostly white with brown spots. i can do tricks. hey oreo who r ur other bffs?

Oreo: well u of course, velvet, Smokey. does anyone other than Zelda and i remember velvet and smokey?

Pippin: i remember smokey her cage was next to mine and i saw velvet sometimes. she had som crazy long nails. Smokey was mean to people.

Oreo: it wasnt velvets fault her old owner never cut her nails and she was older than me and her old name was melani but that is jujus nemesi's name so it had to change. Smokey was ignored after our old owner grew up and her parents took over.

Palo: FUN FACTS TIME. we each need so say something about us. I touch noses with the goose sometimes. lol

Zelda: I can spin around on comand.

Oreo: I had a sister she was all white.

Pippin: Juju got me at the state fair that is were i met cocoanut.

Zelda: i had a sister too but she ran away at the old owner's house.

Oreo:Mine too she broke the cage i went ith her but then i realited how many evil animals were out there so i went back my sister was not so smart:cry2.

Palo: i am srry to hear that. i wish i had met cocoanut she sounds so nice.

Pippin: well silly hoomuns that is all for now on our bunny chat.

All:BYYYYYE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bunnychild

All: hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

Pippin: today i thought e should tlk about our summer habbitat.

Palo: Right i am right between the goose and the....

Pippin: NOOOO i mean the fans and who feeds us

Others: O

Zelda: but we still need a pic of our cage set up






Oreo: zelda u r so lucky to be inside.

Zelda:actually with 2 dogs, 10 cats, and 4 hoomuns it is really really loud.

Oreo: O then i tak that back. i wish u were in a cage next to me not the chicks.

Pippin: they aren't that bad.

Oreo & Palo: U AREN'T NEXT TO THEM!!!!!!!!!!!:X

Zelda: chill u 2!!!!!

Pippin: thx Z

Zelda: ur welcome

Palo: Z?

Oreo: that is zelda's nickname silly wabbit

Palo: O

Pippin: yep she has a nickname but only we buns us it

Palo: buns?

Oreo: wow u r really be hind

Zelda: but he learns quick

Palo: thx Z:blushan:

Pippin: oreo u r a lil grumpy furball

Oreo: srry juju's bro hasn't fed us yet, AND I AM HUNGRY!!!

Zelda: OREO get a grip he will feedd u if he doesnt i will mak lots of noice to remind him.

Oreo: thx Z juju will probably do the same

Palo: Juju's bro smells funny

Pippin: that is colon it is supost to smell

Oreo: he is super slow juju had us fed by 8:00 PM

Zelda: he use to yell at her for not wakin up on time.

Pippin: she wakes u before him now

Palo: she still checks us even though it isn't her job

Oreo: She cares

All: we r her babies.

Pippin: any way back to the topic. how r the fans set up?

Oreo: u and i share the bigger fan it is always on high.

Palo: i hav the smaller fan cuz the big fan doesnt reach me. I :heartsmy fan i lik to lay right next to it.

Zelda: good thing there is the cage wall between u and the fan.

Oreo: FUN FACTS!!! when i came to juju's i had never tasted veggies before.

Zelda: When i came to juju i had a huge bald spot on my front leg with juju's help all my fur grew back!:biggrin:

Pippin: I hav the biggest outdoor cage.

Palo: My old owner is only a few blocks from me.

Zelda: OOOOOOO can i say the good bye today!!!!!

Pippin: sure

Zelda: Farwell hoomuns it's chow time

Oreo: FOOOOOOOOOOOOD!!!inkbouce:

All:BYYYYYYYYYYYYE!!!


----------



## bunnychild

Pippin: Oreo died :rip:
Zelda: this is the week of the fair!!!
Palo:we r outside until it is 100F then we come inside


----------



## MiniLopHop

Oh no! What happened to Oreo?


----------



## bunnychild

Pippin: she was very old and had black fur black absobes heat. it really got to her

Zelda::cry4::cry4::cry4::cry4::cry4::bawl:


----------



## bunnychild

Palo: Don't forget to vote ur fav. rabbit!!!


----------



## bunnychild

Pippin:We will be gettin a new friend after the county fair!!!


----------



## Kipcha

Oh, sorry for your loss... It's always hard loosing a bunny.

How old was Oreo?


----------



## bunnychild

im am 14 and she is older than me but younger than Zelda so between 14-17yrs


----------



## MiniLopHop

I'm sorry for your loss. It's hard to loose a family member. At least Oreo had a good life and knew love. :innocent

Binky free Oreo:bunnyangel2:



How is the rest of the heard taking it? ray:


----------



## gmas rabbit

wow, wow, wow I did not know that rabbits could possibly live that long. Poor old Oreo, sad other rabbits. My vote would be for all four of them, never could chose between one rabbit and another, after all they are all cute,cuddly and have very different personalities. So sorry about Oreo.


----------



## bunnychild

rabbits with a good life can but not very likly live to be 20. Usauly 15 yrs.


----------



## bunnychild

Zelda: Rabbit showing at the fair was yesterday we all did GREAT!!

Pippin:I got Reserve Breed Champion, blue ribbon, and a Red ribbon in fur. zeldagot a white ribbon whitch is good for her.

Pippin: but Palo did the best of all tell 'em Palo!!:highfive:

Palo:I fur i got purple, in my show class i got Breed Champion and purple. And last but not least I GOT GRAND CHAMPION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rofl::yahoo:arty0002:inkbouce::clapping:inkelepht::weee::laughsmiley::woohoo:great::bunnydance::rabbithop

Pippin:Great job guys. we also hav a strange and scary story for u about the first day at the fair.

Palon the way up Zelda was in the cab of the truck and we were in back. we were on the high way so lots of cool air was blowin on us...

Pippin:But not on Zelda so she started to over heat.

Palo:When we got to the fair the different surondings scared Zelda into Shock.

Pippin:She just colapest on the floor of the fair cage.

Palo:juju was worried. the rabbit director told her to sit infront of the big fan with zelda and pore water on her ears.

Pippin: A nice lady from sheep said we could use her mister to soak zelda.

Palo:Juju sprayed zelda for 30 min.

Pippin:Then zelda started mooving around.

Palo: But the rabbit director wasn't sure she would make it through the night.

Pippin: But........

Zelda:I did and i am lookin so much better.

Palo:thats all for now the otherrabbits at the fair r complaining about the light from the computer.

All:BYYYYYYYYE:jumpforjoy:


----------



## bunnychild

hi its juju i hav some super sad news zelda died on the last day of fair i thought i should say this because i bonded with her. I really miss her i broke down cryin at the fair grounds:cry4::cry4::cry4:


----------



## bunnychild

Pippin: We would lik to introduce to u....

Palo: Wild Cardarty0002:

Wild card:HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I AM A JR.LILAC HIMALAYAN BUCK (WE THINK)inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:

Pippin: whoa wild card the hoomuns can understand u u dont need to yell.

Palo:lol:rofl:

Wild card: swrry im exzitd!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hugsquish:

Pippin: srry hoomuns he cant really spell yet.hwell:

Palo:we're workin on it.:help

Wild card:I LEKDE KOWCH ITS LEK TENY MOWTIANS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:sofa:

Palo:he means he likes the couch it's like tiny mountains.

Wild card: yae:apollo:


----------



## bunnychild

Wild Card: HIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!

Palo: this will be really quick

Pippin: Juju is helping a neiber on vacation with their rabbits...

Wild Card: She is da ece brengr and misr khekr

Palo: he means she is brings them frozen water bottles and checks the misters every day!

Pippin: still working on the spelling

Wild Card: BBBBBBBEEEEEEEYYYYYYY

Palo: He means bye

All:eace


----------



## bunnychild

All: HIIIIIIIIII

Willow: we are the new rabbits at Fur Crazy Rabbitry!

Daisy:It is just us jrs. today the srs. said we had to say hi

Yeti: HI I am a jr liliac Himilayan Buck I am best buds with Lyle (aka Wild Card)

Susanne:HELLO I am a jr HollandLop DoeI am 6 months old ( I might have babies soon.:stork

Daisy: HIIII I am a jr Mini Satin Doe i am 4 months old (we think)

Willlow: ACHOOO! sorry i am shedding. I am a jr jersey wooly buck. I use to live inside but susanne and i switched places.

Lyle: HIIIIII IT'S ME WILD CARD BUT NOW I AM CALLED LYLE! I LEARNED TO SPELL!arty:

Daisy: Sadly he still yells.:lalalala:

Yeti::lies

Susanne: I like it inside the silly kitten checkers is so playful.

Willow: Well i am bored of typin in the COLD.

Daisy: YOUR COLD YOU HAVE MORE FUR THAN LYLE AND YETI COMBINDED!hnoyoudidnt:

Willow: SO!

Susanne: STOP FIGHTING! Daisy now who is yelling. Willow stop complaining.

Lyle: I think we should go before we all are furless.

All: BYE!!!!!!


----------



## OreoTheBunny

This is so cute! I got to the end and was like, 'Awwwww! Post more!!!!" btw, I'm so sorry about Oreo and Zelda. I didn't know rabbits live that long!


----------



## bunnychild

Hi it's just me Willow now. Juju has decided to not breed to many deaths and failed attemps. So i am now inside spoiled a little super fuzzy and well groomed. 

thats all for now.


----------



## bunnychild

Hi it's juju i thought it would be cool if i helped willow with this blog so he doesn't sound so alone, so dont send me to the lonny hut if i am talkin with a bunny and he is talkin back.


----------



## bunnychild

Hi its Willow! Momma made me a real blog check it out http://willowjuli.wordpress.com/and tell me what your think


----------



## bunnychild

I changed the theme of my blog so now it is happy and brightly colored what do you think of it?


----------



## ZRabbits

*bunnychild wrote: *


> I changed the theme of my blog so now it is happy and brightly colored what do you think of it?


Very nice. And your Willow is such a cutie. 

K


----------



## bunnychild

Thanks ZRabbits momma works hard on my fur.


----------



## bunnychild

It's Easter! I am so excited i am almost jumping off the walls.


----------



## bunnychild

Willow:HI!:wave2 I have some big big news! I can't even stress how big it is. 

I WENT ON MY FIRST WALK!!! ok so thats not the actually big news but it is cool right?

The big big big big big big.... news is....... JUJU GOT A NEW BUNNY!arty0002:

BL: Hi I'm Big Louis (loo-ee) I am a blue silver tipped french lop buck.

Willow:See his is Big. you could fit like three of me in him.

Big Louis: Haha I am a very mellow bunny. I am from the lady who owns Kammalop, some of you in Kansas might know her.

Willow: Ok so more about my walk. It was amazing food as far as the eye could see! It was like a giant salad bar. I stole some of juju's mommas alfalfa hay hehe:biggrin:

Ok that's all for now. Glad to have a new friend:hugsquish:

Big Louis: BYe-bye

Both:BYYYYYYYYE


----------



## bunnychild

Willow: Hi everybunny :biggrin:

Big Louis: All great news with us this time.

Willow: Yea Juju got a new bun.arty0002:

Opal: Hi! I'm Opal I am a Blue Himmilayan doe. I am so glad to be here.

Willow: We are glad your here, too Opal.

Big Louis: Right. So more goodish news...

Opal: Juju's friend gave me to her and I was suppost to have a litter, but I didn't. So Juju was talking to her friend and she said she has a litter whose mother died. I's sad but the litter is ok and are being fostered by another mother, and her friend said she could have them.

Big Louis: Right and they are doing great there are four of them, and they are about 5 weeks old.:wiggle

Willow: See it all turned out to be great news. Juju has been setting up cages and cleaning supplies, and practicing for the next big event....

All: THE COUNTY FAIR!inkbouce::yahoo:

Big Louis: I am super excited, and praying for lots of rain.

Opal: I am going to be Juju's showmanship rabbit and we have been practicing every day.

Willow: Juju's been bragging about my fur to people and she thinks she has showmanship in the bag too.:clapping:

Big Louis: Ok I think thats all for now.

All: BYE!:wave:


----------



## BunnyMind

What happened to Pippin, Palo, and Lyle?


----------



## bunnychild

Snow storm killed Lyle and Palo. Cats got in food and made pippin sick.:rip:


----------



## bunnychild

Big Louis: Hello!:biggrin:

Willow: Not much to tell today just kinda and update.

Opal: The four orphan bunnies are good great and are just about weaned.







Opal: Aren't they cute?

Willow: Kiaya my future wife:bouquet: will be coming on Tuesday with maybe another doe!:yahoo:

Big Louis: The fair is just a few weeks away!:weee: We are all very excited.

Willow: Well we must go Juli has a pool party to go to.

All: BYE!


----------



## bunnychild

Opal: Hello Y'all:wave:

Willow: Well 2 of the 6 new rabbits are here.:highfive:

Big Louis: So lets all give a warm well come to...

Opal: Kiaya and Shadow!:weee:

Shadow: Hi everybunny! I'm Shadow I am a siamese sable jersey wooly doe.

Kiaya: And I'm Kiaya, I am a REW jersey wooly doe. Shadow is my mother!

Willow: Well Shadow Kiaya I personally want to welcome to our litte Paradise.:big wink:

Opal: Oh stop flirting Willow:nonono:! I promise no one else will take them from you.

Willow: :blushan:

Big Louis: Well that's all for now.:wave2

All: BYYYYE!


----------

